# turning males into females



## blondlebanese (Sep 16, 2014)

I was told that if you pinch off the nubs on a male plant it will turn into a female.  is that true?


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 16, 2014)

NO....you can however reverse a female


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 16, 2014)

and I suggest you not listen to whomever told you that


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2014)

No that is NOT true.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2014)

If it were that easy there would be no males. 

You can turn a female male but not vice versa so far as I know.   I would find a new circle of friends. That is some bad advice/info.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

No, you cannot change the sex of a plant.  Actually you can't even turn a female male, but you can make a female grow male parts and the reverse is probably true.  This is not a desirable thing however and you never want it to happen.

While I don't know if I would go so far as to advising new friends, but definitely do not listen to this person in regards to anything about growing as they are obviously oblivious.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey THG. 


OP- no...not true. And listen to what they ^ said.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2014)

I grew out Bodhi's headtrip. The male I chose for breeding threw out a few hairs. I posted a pix at breedbay, which is where Bodhi hangs his hat. Bodhi showed me his male, with exactly the same trait. The breeding I did was called the box of chocolate, and 4U2smoke was kind enough to test some of them. There was a single nanner that showed, and I suspect it was from using hermi's to breed with.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2014)

Umbra, I've hurd that some males that pop a hair here and there can be extremely potent. I've had it but never bread them outta fear.

Is that what bohdi was shooting for?

I would assume so but you know about assuming part. Lol


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2014)

I think so. That info came from DJ Short in his book on breeding. From a purely genetic point of view, it is a crapshoot. You may or may not get a great offspring because cannabis being a diploid both parent provide 1\2 the genes, but there is no way of knowing which half either parent will donate.


----------

